# FISHING GAME!!! OVER! :)



## REO (Apr 16, 2012)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*7 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!! 





 

The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 7 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

 

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY (and per household) UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

 

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

*So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!*

 

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

 

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

The winners are:

#1 *Davie*

#2 *dreaminmini*

#3 *rimmerpaints*

#4 *Castle Rock Miniatures*

#5 *izmepeggy*

#6 *attwoode*

#7 *Little Bits*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!





*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*

* *

* *

*All 7 winners are to email me their name and mailing address. All 7 names will be put in a jar and the two names drawn out will get the either the "mystery prize" or the test strips prize, and the other 5 will get Lil Beginnings magnets. That is the most fair way I can think of!*

* *

* *

* *

*READ THIS TOO!!*

* *

*Anyone wanting to help Mary Lou and I keeping the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Mary Lou! We'd appreciate it!*


----------



## picasso (Apr 16, 2012)

55


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 16, 2012)

Lets get this party started with #22


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll say *2* for Monday!!


----------



## lilnickers (Apr 16, 2012)

*18 *


----------



## ctinsley (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll guess # 27


----------



## mini horse mania (Apr 16, 2012)

56


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Apr 16, 2012)

84 for the last numbers in our show Saturday


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 16, 2012)

51 for Monday!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 16, 2012)

#16 please!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 16, 2012)

73


----------



## earthchild (Apr 16, 2012)

13


----------



## Jean A (Apr 16, 2012)

Lucky  5!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 16, 2012)

78


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 16, 2012)

my guess is 28


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 16, 2012)

#32


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2012)

I will guess #68.


----------



## mel (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll go with 21


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 16, 2012)

99


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## Zipper (Apr 16, 2012)

4 for Monday


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 16, 2012)

monday 45


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## Davie (Apr 16, 2012)

Monday's guess 88

Thanks REO love your games.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll guess 7 for Monday.


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh *Davie*, you got one!!!!! Email me your address!

[email protected]


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 16, 2012)

11


----------



## Katiean (Apr 17, 2012)

how about 23?


----------



## attwoode (Apr 17, 2012)

hmm, guess i was too late for Monday so 37 seems like a good Tuesday guess.


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm going to try #85


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 17, 2012)

*66* for Tuesday please!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Apr 17, 2012)

#1~~~~


----------



## LindaL (Apr 17, 2012)

62 please


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Apr 17, 2012)

OK, I'll play too! *77* please


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 17, 2012)

46


----------



## lilnickers (Apr 17, 2012)

*9 *


----------



## ruffian (Apr 17, 2012)

17 today!

17 today!


----------



## Reble (Apr 17, 2012)

I am excited another game



Dinner time

Number 59


----------



## mel (Apr 17, 2012)

34 for Tuesday


----------



## earthchild (Apr 17, 2012)

10 for Tuesday.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 17, 2012)

12


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 17, 2012)

29- Tuesday


----------



## Jean A (Apr 17, 2012)

Casting...

 54


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2012)

Goodness, those little devils are hiding!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Apr 17, 2012)

93


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 17, 2012)

Let's try lucky number 15 today.


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2012)

*dreaminmini* you got one! Email me your info!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 17, 2012)

43 tuesday


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow!!! Yippee!! Never won one before. Now gotta go buy a lottery ticket.



Thanks!


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 17, 2012)

# 63


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 17, 2012)

75


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2012)

Still 5 yet to catch!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 17, 2012)

tues 100


----------



## Davie (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi REO, that is my Dad's age. Will send you my address by e-mail


----------



## LindaL (Apr 18, 2012)

50 please!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 18, 2012)

We pick *91* for Wednesday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 18, 2012)

19


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Apr 18, 2012)

24 Please!


----------



## earthchild (Apr 18, 2012)

Number *6* for me


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 18, 2012)

# 3


----------



## Jean A (Apr 18, 2012)

Catfish number 25 

for Sam..


----------



## lilnickers (Apr 18, 2012)

98


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 18, 2012)

I think that fishy has #47 marked on his back!


----------



## sls (Apr 18, 2012)

12


----------



## mel (Apr 18, 2012)

here fishy fishy fishy here fishy 76


----------



## REO (Apr 18, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 18, 2012)

70


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

2


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 18, 2012)

39


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 18, 2012)

wed 81


----------



## Reble (Apr 18, 2012)

My guess is 53


----------



## lisa62479 (Apr 18, 2012)

#13


----------



## REO (Apr 18, 2012)

Not yet! Some of you are guessing numbers that were already guessed.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 18, 2012)

Robin, are we gettting close


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 18, 2012)

#57 That's how old I am.



Maybe I shouldn't have told.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 19, 2012)

Lets see, we pick number *31* for Thursday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 19, 2012)

14


----------



## LindaL (Apr 19, 2012)

80 please!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 19, 2012)

# 52 sounds right to me this morning


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 19, 2012)

49


----------



## lilnickers (Apr 19, 2012)

89


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 19, 2012)

Trying for # 38. Sneaky little fishies ! but

I have a feeling a few will be caught today


----------



## earthchild (Apr 19, 2012)

Let's try *8. *


----------



## Reble (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok trying # 60


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2012)

Only 25 more numbers and they're hiding there!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 19, 2012)

74 is my guess


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2012)

You caught one *rimmerpaints* email me your info! [email protected]


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 19, 2012)

82


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 19, 2012)

thurs 69


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahhh!!! You GOT one *Castle Rock Miniatures*!!!!!!!!!





Three more!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy (Apr 19, 2012)

96 for me


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2012)

Whoooo *izmepeggy*, you got one too! Email me your address & name etc. [email protected]

Two more left!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 19, 2012)

Robin,I guess backwards LOL I had said 69 it was 96


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 19, 2012)

72


----------



## attwoode (Apr 19, 2012)

61!


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2012)

*attwoode* you got one too! Email me!

ONE left to get!!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 20, 2012)

83


----------



## lilnickers (Apr 20, 2012)

*41 *


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 20, 2012)

# 40 please


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 20, 2012)

48


----------



## earthchild (Apr 20, 2012)

number *30 *please


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 20, 2012)

#42


----------



## Reble (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok I know this will be my last guess only one more fishy to catch

My guess is #20


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 20, 2012)

im sending you a email now!!!


----------



## REO (Apr 20, 2012)

Still one more to find!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, going to try 67!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 20, 2012)

friday 92


----------



## LindaL (Apr 21, 2012)

97


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 21, 2012)

# 44


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 21, 2012)

#87 is the right little fishy ... I think


----------



## lilnickers (Apr 21, 2012)

95


----------



## REO (Apr 21, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## earthchild (Apr 21, 2012)

*35 *


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2012)

86


----------



## dgrminis (Apr 21, 2012)

36 for Saturday!


----------



## REO (Apr 21, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## Reble (Apr 21, 2012)

Hard to believe I still have a chance to guess: My goodness this fishy is hiding well...

Ok my guess is #65


----------



## Little Bits (Apr 21, 2012)

79 is my guess?


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm going to go with 58!


----------



## REO (Apr 21, 2012)

*Little Bits* got it!!!!!

EMAIL me your address info at [email protected]

All 7 names will go into a drawing for the two main prizes and the rest will get LB magnets!


----------

